# What is your opinions about photos at my website?



## onurozer (May 30, 2017)

Hi, What is your opinions about photos at my website?

website : Onur ÖZER


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2017)

No offense, but most here won't go off-site to critique images.  Post 2 or 3 of them here and you'll get a much better response.


----------



## lukejamie07 (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow,your site is very god ,giving an brief idea to customer.You have taken Nice Clicks.Remember one thing you should do interlinking of your webpage .


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 12, 2018)

480sparky said:


> No offense, but most here won't go off-site to critique images.  Post 2 or 3 of them here and you'll get a much better response.



Agree with the above, it is always better to post a couple of photos for feedback and CC.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 12, 2018)

I agree with whats already been said....................................


----------



## Ran Van (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree with whats already been said ABove by @480sparky


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 28, 2018)

The web page when you open it chops off big portions of many photos like heads of people  Regardless how good the photos are, the cropping ruins them.  You have to change the way you display your photos.


----------

